# Legal Tail lights?



## JayyAguilarr (Mar 8, 2012)

i know for fact tinted / blacked out tail lights are illegal in the state of Texas.

but these aftermarket tail lights are neither.
they are black from the inside and clear on the outside.

can someone help me to clarify if they are illegal or not?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-2005-0...Pontiac|Model:GTO&hash=item460199caf9&vxp=mtr

the reason i want them is because my current ones are blacked out and i dont need a ticket.. 
and the stock ones are running $200+ 

thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

they should be fine, may be a little less quality than stock but should work.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Those are no where near illegal. As long as the light itself is not dimmed due to tint, it is not illegal.

Note also, those are not Monaro Taillights as it says they are.

Try these though. Many use them and love 'em: http://www.ebay.com/itm/04-06-Ponti...es&hash=item48439079da&vxp=mtr#ht_1174wt_1037

Here they are installed on a CGM: http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159035


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> Those are no where near illegal. As long as the light itself is not dimmed due to tint, it is not illegal.


Not really sure I'd make such a demonstrative statement about their legality when the following quote is in the ad itself:


> The parts may not be legal for street use. It is the responsibility of the buyer to check all local, state, and federal laws regarding legality of items being purchased.


My advice would be to check with your local state DMW to be sure, rather than relying on opinions from a car site.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

^^ What he said!
Also, the stock tails have a red reflector on the sides. I think they are required on the GTO as it doesn't have a seperate rear side marker. The aftermarket ones usually don't have the reflectors.


----------



## JayyAguilarr (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw those , not a huge fan. they remind me of christmas lights lol

But thank you guys for the input, 
took mine to a body shop. they got like 85% of the tint off you, can barely notice unless you really stare. 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

According to Ohio Law and almost every other state law, the red light needs to be visible from 500 feet away. Pretty sure the taillights posted in the OP emit a light that can be seen from 500 feet away. There is no visible tint over the lens


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in Texas and mine are blacked out. I got pulled over in a previous vehicle and straight from the officers mouth visibility has to be 500 feet. I got pulled over yesterday in fact let go without a warning. The officer said he wasnt sure if mine were technically legal or not but he could see my lights from a quarter mile back. Didnt get pulled over for the lights though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They need to be DOT approved to be legal. But I honestly wouldn't worry about it since the location of the bulbs isn't changing and your still using the stock wiring and bulbs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> According to Ohio Law and almost every other state law, the red light needs to be visible from 500 feet away. Pretty sure the taillights posted in the OP emit a light that can be seen from 500 feet away. There is no visible tint over the lens


There have been posts in the past of legal issues that would refute that. As stated to be legal they must be DOT approved. To get that on our car they need side red reflectors. Will you get a ticket with something else. Who knows? Just like illegal window tint in some areas it may depend on if the officer is throwing the book at you or if you're subtle enough to get by. 

Other cars have red reflector side markers whereas we don't. They are incorporated in the tail light. At the bottom of the ad they also state that 99% of the parts that they sell are for show and offroad use.

I'd be a little more cautious on giving legal advise.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

DOT approved is the key I believe. It usually says someplace etched in the actual plastic.


----------

